# "Welding Receptacle"



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm curious what everyone's experience and method is when wiring something new (home or shop or commercial building) when the customer says "I want you to wire a circuit for a welder."

Or even better when they ask you to install a "future" welder circuit.

I always think to myself... Are they talking about a 120v welder or something that draws over 50 amps at 240v...?

Do you ask each customer what they "plan" on? Or knowing 3/4 of them are probably are clueless on amperage let alone voltage, just install a certain size wire?

I'm mainly asking because I just wired a personal shop for a union pipefitter that asked me to add a circuit for a future welder. I bounced him about size and he told me the make and model he was considering. I Googled the $7000 beast and it is 57.8 fla... Also have another shop coming up and the customer asked me to wire a welding circuit in each bay of the shop. I just ran a 1"pvc in the slab to a 4sq box and going to leave it empty until he tells me what he wants.

What do you do...?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

#6 cu. and a 4-11/16 box at the end.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I run a 50 amp circuit. If it's bigger than that, they better tell me.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I ask if it's an arc welder, or a mig or tig welder.
Arc Welder is a standard 50amp 250 volt receptacle, NEMA 6-50


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ground up too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We've probably wired hundreds of welders. I get some kind of info, either a picture of the nameplate or make and model number.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

dawgs said:


> We've probably wired hundreds of welders. I get some kind of info, either a picture of the nameplate or make and model number.


Most customers have no clue. It's more a case of their buddy told the they need a welding receptacle in the new garage.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The residential "worst case" is a 50 amp, so that's what I do (and have done often). If they end up with a 120v TIG box, they're all set and they just wasted a little money. If they end up with a decent sized wire feed MIG, they're also good to go. It's not like someone's likely to be building their own Caterpillar tractor in the garage.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Agreed; figure on a 50 amp 240v circuit worst case. If they wind up with something smaller then it's easy enough to convert down.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't like to go down the road of "I told you I wanted a welder and now the wire is to small" overkill it or give them the choice and be honest. I have done smaller wire but have been very clear, this will not work for bigger welders. Goes back to good, better, and BEST !!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know about this 50 amp residential worst case,,,,,,, I put in a 100 amp feeder, disco, industrial receptacle, and seal tight flex over to a big ass welder system for a customer who works on cars in his ''shop'' we built for him at his house. He also has a hydraulic vehicle lift, engine crane, the works.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I don't know about this 50 amp residential worst case,,,,,,, I put in a 100 amp feeder, disco, industrial receptacle, and seal tight flex over to a big ass welder system for a customer who works on cars in his ''shop'' we built for him at his house. He also has a hydraulic vehicle lift, engine crane, the works.


In cases like this, people know. If somebody just asks for a "welder receptacle", they have no clue and probably don't even know how to weld yet.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

These last 2 posts by MD and Mac are exactly my point about the two extremes and not having any info so you can't really pull in too big of wire. 

Yesterday a friend asked me to run conduit and wire a new pump house from his service and add a welder plug in case he decides to do some welding out there...

Same thing here. Pump house only needs 20a 240v. So do I pull in a 100a feeder just because..or make it a 50a 240v...or assume his welder is 20a 120v. There is a CONSIDERABLE price difference from one extreme to the other...

Thus this thread wondering how others approached this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Glock23gp said:


> These last 2 posts by MD and Mac are exactly my point about the two extremes and not having any info so you can't really pull in too big of wire.
> 
> Yesterday a friend asked me to run conduit and wire a new pump house from his service and add a welder plug in case he decides to do some welding out there...
> 
> ...


Put a 60 or 100A panel in the pump house then he can do what he wants.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Glock23gp said:


> Thus this thread wondering how others approached this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Ask for specs
Explain there could be significant price difference. 
Macs case is unusual,and a person like that would give you a heads up


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> Ask for specs
> Explain there could be significant price difference.
> Macs case is unusual,and a person like that would give you a heads up


He got the welder from the military auction. He also wanted to run it on the 480 volt setting, so we could run smaller wire, I did not want to put a transformer into an open carport situation so I persuaded him not to by falling back on the old ''no it's against code..... '' routine. I sparingly do that, but always in situations where I am not going to loose any sleep later for doing it.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

even a 57 fla welder can run easily on a 50 amp circuit, duty cycle of welders are rarely over 70% and who run their welders at 100% heat for long times?
i have a 50 amp at my shop that runs on a 30 amp breaker and have never tripped it.


----------

